# Visiting and helping out



## ahyen (Apr 23, 2013)

I was wondering if it might be ok for me to ask if there is any thing I can do at the lodge to help out?  Such as sweeping cleaning and such?  The lodge I'm applying at has two stated meeting a month.  Not sure how long it will be before I can start my entered apprentice if allowed.  But I'd like to get a glimpse of the people there,  what to expect all that. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well most major lodge "duties" are already taken care of I'd imagine, although I'm sure they could find something for you if you insist. Honestly, they will probably view you as their guest and not think it proper, lol. I remember when I was petitioning, there was another guy petitioning also. He wanted to help out so he helped run a couple fundraising events (stockshow booth and fair dunking booth). It was a major help and most welcomed. Maybe ask if there are some upcoming events you can help with. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 24, 2013)

ahyen said:


> I was wondering if it might be ok for me to ask if there is any thing I can do at the lodge to help out?



Involvement is always welcome.


----------



## ahyen (Apr 24, 2013)

They are going over my petition tonight.  I'm excited to hear back as this just feels like progress lol.  

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 24, 2013)

ahyen said:


> They are going over my petition tonight.  I'm excited to hear back as this just feels like progress lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Freemasonry mobile app



Good luck on the vote tonight. I dont imagine you will need the luck though. Dont be in a rush. I know that is very hard to listen to when your are excited about something. They will put you to work soon enough, if favorable.  Keep that zeal for helping at any opportunity that you can and you will be just fine. I am sure this lodge needs young blood like yourself.:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks man. Lol my favorite post yet on here.  Yeah I'm excited.  Going to bed early lol.  Well I mean I just started selling place mat advertising so I have to get up early for that too.  Lol but I tell you over all I'm the happiest I've been since my wife left.  Even became a small business owner  lol sorry

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

